# I’m hooked.



## SKade (Feb 15, 2020)

Smoking cheese has its hooks in me. Started my second cheese smoke today. I’ve got 13lb going.  A little bit of this and that. A local grocery store has a pepperoni cheese that I thought might be interesting smoked so I picked up some of that. Some more cabbot seriously sharp. It turned out great and is relatively cheep at Sam’s.  Some flaming jack and some other pepper jack. A block of kerrygold, tallmook, some mozzarella, and a little muenster to round it out. Going to do three hours again with the apple pellets. It turned out well last time. Can’t wait to try some of this. Hopefully the two smokes will last me through the year. If we get another cold snap I might have to do one more.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2020)

That is a nice selection of different cheeses!
Bet they will all be good!
Al


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 15, 2020)

Let me know how that pepperoni  cheese turns out. Never heard or seen that type before.


----------



## thirdeye (Feb 15, 2020)

That is a good variety. Tillamook has been a favorite for smoking for many years and I've recently tried the Kerrygold and really like it.   When you do different sized blocks, adjust your times to compensate for thickness.   I try and size everything similar which helps with my smoke consistency from batch to batch.  For example, I get 8 blocks from a 2# brick of Tillamook.


----------



## SKade (Feb 15, 2020)

thirdeye said:


> That is a good variety. Tillamook has been a favorite for smoking for many years and I've recently tried the Kerrygold and really like it.   When you do different sized blocks, adjust your times to compensate for thickness.   I try and size everything similar which helps with my smoke consistency from batch to batch.  For example, I get 8 blocks from a 2# brick of Tillamook.


I will keep that in mind. I should have sized the cheese a little better.


----------



## gary s (Feb 15, 2020)

Nice Assortment 

Gary


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 15, 2020)

looking good, yeah this whole smoking thing is addictive.


----------



## jmusser (Feb 15, 2020)

That looks amazing. Pepperoni cheese sounds unbelievable, let alone smoked. I just did my first cheese smoke this week. Definitely need to do a big batch like that. Nice work!


----------

